# Toll roads in ITALY ?



## jagmanx (Jun 15, 2018)

Italy to use Toll roads or not ?

Our first foray into Italy hence the above.
Whilst in France we never used tollroads
a) too exxpensive
b) D roads perfectly good with cruising at 50mph OK for many stretches
c) Yes 20mph sections in some village
d) Roads well maintained

Italy
We used a non toll route from Susa to Cuneo
The roads were rough or very rough 
a few towns with significant traffic
some awkward junctions/navigation so 3 hours
The actual distance was 90 miles the Toll route is the same distance but estimated as 1hr 45 so maybe 2hrs

Our next route is from Cuneo to Mallare 55 miles no toll PROBABLY 2hrs
Toll route 55 miles maybe 1hr 15mins maybe £5 (6 euros)

Thus we will try this

It seems the SS roads (state maintained) are not well maintained
and the SR roads (localled maintained) are even worse.
The toll charges are reasonable and you will get some payback with better mpg.
But also a more pleasant journey.

It seems MoHos under 3500kg are classed as cars in Italy ?
We shall see !

I am also aware that on some days the non toll route is significantly longer in distance and maybe double in time.
I think the toll route is much better on those days !


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 15, 2018)

We tend to avoid toll roads  
UNLESS avoiding the motorway means a massive detour and the motorway will save a lot of time and miles.
UNLESS going round some of the major cities where volume of traffic is a problem.
UNLESS we are in a hurry.

We spent 6 months in Italy and a few days again this winter.  The roads in Italy ARE THE WORST in Europe that we have come across.  In terms of the condition of the surface and the quality of the driving.  It gets worse as you go south.  And Sicily is a whole eschalon worse.  

We tended to seek out the SS roads.  Italy is more populated in the north so it does get less busy.  You will see more off motorway.  And it depends on how much time / how leisurely you what your journey to be.  I find motorways clinical ... you could be anywhere and don’t get to see the real country. I quite ‘enjoy’ cars blocking the road for a chat or being held up for a herd of goats or spotting men out with their guns for a weekend shoot ...

The good news is that the tolls are cheaper than France and once you have driven in Italy, you can cope with the driving anywhere.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t normally use toll roads but the roads in Italy are atrocious and on dual carriageways on the way down to Rome I was reduced to a crawl they were that bad. We used tolls coming back.


----------



## jann (Jun 15, 2018)

We don't use toll roads because of the cost. I agree that some of the main roads in the north are slow going


----------



## Dezi (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi,

We have been visiting Italy at least once a year for the past 20 years to visit family.

Like all western Countries Italy's financial situation is iffy so public expenditure is down and the ordinary roads are in the worst state that I remember.

Having said that, other Countries are not much, if, any better.

Four weeks ago we used the toll road from "San Colombano al Lambro"  to  "Pinerolo", some 115 miles. 

As usual it was well maintained, not overly busy and very reasonable Toll wise compared to France.

I find on average that Italian Tolls are always cheaper than French Tolls over comparable distances.

Now regarding the pot holes in our road that we have enjoyed for at least two years *&%$**%$^&. 

Dezi  :cheers:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 15, 2018)

I always avoid toll roads except Italy I used non tolls once in Italy but never again the roads were worse than farm tracks, but as already mentioned tolls aren’t too expensive in Italy unlike France


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 15, 2018)

*Yes*

Tomorrow's Journey is from Savona to La Spezia.
Toll road estimate 2 hrs.
Non toll 4 hrs plus with towns and associated speed limits traffic etc.
Today's toll for 50 miles was 7 pounds.
Tomorrow probably 15 pounds for 120 miles I suspect that motorway cruising at 50 mph will use 4 galls of diesel.
Non toll route an extra gallon so 4.5 x 1.50 = 7.75 pounds....Toll road tomorrow !!!


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 15, 2018)

Problem with the smaller towns and villages are the number of static speed cameras.Couldn't believe how many in a short distance there were in some places


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 15, 2018)

I use toll roads in Italy and run at 52/55 mph. The tolls are not expensive and as pointed out by Jagmanx the improved mpg over towns means you can save around a third of the toll cost on fuel saving.


----------



## Morphology (Jun 15, 2018)

I find the Toll roads to be much better value than in, say, France plus quite a few of the Service Stations have free Motorhome Service points where you can empty the loo etc.,

So, yup, use them whenever convenient.

Morph


----------



## WildThingsKev (Jun 15, 2018)

You would be INSANE not to use the toll road down to La Spezia.  Every time we've driven that stretch I've looked down at the urban coastal sprawl and thought "it would take DAYS to drive that".

ps  If you want to do something a bit alternative after La Spezia turn inland from Massa on the SP13 and wind your way up into the mountains behind where all the marble quarries are.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 16, 2018)

*Yes indeed*



WildThingsKev said:


> You would be INSANE not to use the toll road down to La Spezia.  Every time we've driven that stretch I've looked down at the urban coastal sprawl and thought "it would take DAYS to drive that".
> 
> ps  If you want to do something a bit alternative after La Spezia turn inland from Massa on the SP13 and wind your way up into the mountains behind where all the marble quarries are.



I had identified the toll roads as the only viable route.
Today we left Mallare late morning
Medium delay near the exit for Savona
A couple of other "slow downs" 3/4 hr for lunch and arrived at the sosta before 3pm
Google Maps

Nice/nasty Mr Google suggests 5hrs on non-toll roads
I am sure it would have been near 6 !
Toll cost 13.60 euros money saved on fuel 7.5 euros
Money saved due to lack of stress incessant speed limits etc incalculable (£100 plus anyway!)

I have budgeted £300 for Tolls in Italy to include the Ferry to (and from) Sicily


----------



## witzend (Jun 16, 2018)

Shouldn,t like to try Italy without tolls


----------



## Stanski (May 23, 2019)

*Italy help please - how do you plan using sostas?*

An interesting read - Our normal routine is to take Non-Toll roads and dependant on where we get to we then search for a place to stay for the night/2/3.

How do you plan your journey?  - Is it a case of search for a stop a short distance away from your location and get to it?

Is the coast route via Genoa and Pisa a good route - what problems to be aware of?

How many days to get to Rome using coast?  We are awaiting The Europe Aires/Sostas Book from Vacarious Books to help this planning.


----------



## jagmanx (May 23, 2019)

*I believe toll roads in Italy are worth it*

The non-toll route via Genoa to say Pisa is a nightmare !
The tolls are not that much.
We used non toll roads from Turin to Cuneo SIMPLY not good

I hate paying tolls but in Italy the alternative is worse.

Coming home north of Venice the normal roads were good

I suspect that Genoa to Pisa you will spend loads on fuel with traffic stop/starts etc.
And you will need an extra stopover !

Just my observations and thoughts


----------

